# Sports that you play or have played



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 29, 2010)

Just thought that this could be a good topic.

I played basketball for a while and now i am currently playing Rugby and European handball, I have also played soccer. Now your turn


----------



## Colorcham427 (Mar 30, 2010)

Emile said:


> Just thought that this could be a good topic.
> 
> I played basketball for a while and now i am currently playing Rugby and European handball, I have also played soccer. Now your turn


I played soccer, baseball, basketball, and a little bit of tennis.. backyard football lol..

I pitched in baseball from a toddler up to highschool, got caught up in "partying HARD CORE" and cut out any chances of pursueing it.. lol damn shame hah..

anyways, i got into table tennis a few years back, and i must say, never new it could be played as a sport! its very popular in Asia and even europe and some parts of africa and south america.

fortunately, i live in the tristate area, and there are a handful of "used-to-be professional players" some from brazil, china, and a top champ from Nigeria. These guys used to be top players, now they just coach, so i am fortunate enough to get to train with these guys, as long as i pay them! LOL

here in the states, "ping pong aka table tennis" is usually looked at as a recreational game, sadly most here in north america have no idea its an actual sport!  

youtube: Ma long, Timo Boll, Michael Maze, Ma Lin, Wang Hao, Wang Liquin, Vladimir Samsonov, J.O. Walder and you'll get to see, that it is infact a legit sport.

now if i were to get back in shape, i would try out bad minton, literally and honestly the fastest sport on earth! have you seen the professionals play in action?! WOWWW!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peter Clausen (Mar 30, 2010)

Soccer from elementary through high school, basketball through my 20's. Love table tennis! We have a small table that's about half the size of a normal table and play fairly regularly (3 kids). We also put a badminton net up in the backyard for part of the summer, each year. And last but not least...bug collecting. Don't tell me it's not a sport! I was the fastest kid in school for one reason. I spent the summers chasing butterflies! The track coach came to gym class my freshamn year and saw me run. He made me try out for the track team because "god gave me a gift". I quit the following day and when he asked why, I said "because there's no ball". That's when I joined tennis and played 1st team doubles for the rest of high school (love "playing the net").


----------



## revmdn (Mar 30, 2010)

I skiied from 14 to 18, I have been snowboarding ever since. I had taken a few years off, but have since started back up and I'm still pretty good.


----------



## ismart (Mar 30, 2010)

I used to play a lot of basketball, and football when i was younger. In high school i got into hacky sack! Me and my friends got really good at it. It really became a challenge trying to play while holding a beer!  :lol:


----------



## bassist (Mar 30, 2010)

Did archery in middle school recently got into the art and sometimes called sport of knife throwing.


----------



## sbugir (Mar 30, 2010)

Used to play soccer. Now I play cricket and I paintball  .

I used to do martial arts as well. Black sash in Pai Lum Kung Fu, I had to quit because of a minor case of scoliosis, but I hope to join again.


----------



## idolomantis (Mar 30, 2010)

Only martial arts for me. I want to do either free running or parkour tho. Nowadays I just run in the woods once or twice a day.


----------



## Opivy (Mar 30, 2010)

Baseball for my entire childhood.

In my teen years I picked up paintball and did pretty well at that. The local field sponsored my team for a good year before the city made em' leave.


----------



## kookamonga (Mar 30, 2010)

Soccer from 9-12. Track and Field 13-19 ( still doing it) and wrestling from 13-17. I've always wondered what other sports i would be good at though :&lt;.


----------



## mantisfart2 (Mar 31, 2010)

played rugby league from the age of 6 up until 3 years ago, dislocated shoulder (8 times) forced me to pack it in, but at 29 i was one of the oldest players on the team anyway. Dont think you play it so much in the states although i think you do play rugby union but its a different game altogether. Its a regional sport here in the UK and is mainly played in the north of England and Wales.







Had a look on you tube for a some videos for those of you that havent seen the game played before but most on there only show the fights and big tackles but thats not the only part of the game. This ones of the 2008 world cup.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 31, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> played rugby league from the age of 6 up until 3 years ago, dislocated shoulder (8 times) forced me to pack it in, but at 29 i was one of the oldest players on the team anyway. Dont think you play it so much in the states although i think you do play rugby union but its a different game altogether. Its a regional sport here in the UK and is mainly played in the north of England and Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What position did you play? I play wing currently but i might move to fly half


----------



## mantisfart2 (Apr 1, 2010)

Emile said:


> What position did you play? I play wing currently but i might move to fly half


Started of as a winger or center as i was pretty quick on my feet, but in the later years after the first time the shoulder popped out i had to do a lot of gym work to try to stop it dislocating so ended up bigger than most of the forwards on the team, so i played my last 3 seasons as a second row and the odd time i played prop. Is it league you play or Union?


----------



## Rick (Apr 1, 2010)

Never been into what some of you call sports. I call them games. Though I am a licensed skydiver and like to rapel and do things like that. Skydiving is a sport.


----------



## idolomantis (Apr 1, 2010)

Skydiving looks awesome. I'd really like to do something like that( or base jumping, bungee jumping, anything like that).


----------



## Colorcham427 (Apr 1, 2010)

idolomantis said:


> Skydiving looks awesome. I'd really like to do something like that( or base jumping, bungee jumping, anything like that).


I'm going sky diving in two weeks! first time and probably a lot more to come!


----------



## Rick (Apr 2, 2010)

Brian Aschenbach said:


> I'm going sky diving in two weeks! first time and probably a lot more to come!


What are you going to do? A tandem? AFF? SLP?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Apr 2, 2010)

mantisfart2 said:


> Started of as a winger or center as i was pretty quick on my feet, but in the later years after the first time the shoulder popped out i had to do a lot of gym work to try to stop it dislocating so ended up bigger than most of the forwards on the team, so i played my last 3 seasons as a second row and the odd time i played prop. Is it league you play or Union?


Its my school team.


----------



## sbugir (Apr 4, 2010)

Today I played some frisbee lol, I always wanted to try ultimate frisbee for fun...


----------



## mantiseater (Sep 2, 2013)

I do parkour


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 17, 2013)

Didn't know this existed  

I play Lacrosse for my high school, as well as ultimate and used to play football until last year when i decided to focus on lacrosse more. In the past i have played baseball, basketball, and soccer.


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 17, 2013)

Nobody into water sports? :lol: I was never much of a joiner, I guess it's solitaire for me.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 17, 2013)

is hunting considered a sport?


----------



## jamurfjr (Sep 18, 2013)

As a young kid, my sports enthusiast father "encouraged" me to play baseball and basketball.

In high school, I settled on tennis until the coach and I mutually decided to part ways. This was due to my oppositional behavior at the time—not something I'm proud of. Recently, I've started playing again with my daughter, who is now a member of her high school tennis team. I sure hope history doesn't repeat itself.


----------



## devetaki9 (Sep 18, 2013)

X-country and track/field in high school. Bodybuilding after I graduated and to some degree today. Started at a boxing gym and I love it, will be going back at the beginning of the year. Used to be very accurate with a bow and throwing knives. Right now my zen is my trail running, the gym feels to closed in. Hoping this changes as I heal emotionally and mentally...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 19, 2013)

Throwing knives? That's awesome


----------

